# Help!! Am I stuck with TLC Resorts???



## Linz (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everybody,  l need your help to know if im stuck with TLC Resorts or if Im still on time to cancel or do something about it..
After reading a lot of posts here in the forums I realized that I made a big mistake and if before I was confused about what we signed the day after one of those long nights in Vegas now im sure that I want to cancel that thing..
I've read about the cooling time n im [out of luck] with that option. We signed in September 27,2014 and look at todays date 

The thing is that I only gave em $100 n they told me that I could pay them the rest $450 by October 30. But I dont want to pay em that money cuz I really dont want anything involved with TLC now.. WHAT SHOULD I DO?? I NEED YOUR HELP!! CAN I STILL CANCEL CUZ I HAVEN'T PAID THE FULL AMOUNT YET?? IM SO CONFUSED NOW DONT KNW WHAT TO DO!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 24, 2014)

What are you supposedly getting for so little money?  

That is not enough information, and really, the bad language is unnecessary, even if you put an asterisk in for one of the letters.  

I think you should edit and explain better, so someone can actually help you.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2014)

Cindy - I'm guessing that $450 is the rest of her down payment.  Most likely, she already authorized a credit card charge, or a bank debit.


----------



## Linz (Oct 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Cindy - I'm guessing that $450 is the rest of her down payment.  Most likely, she already authorized a credit card charge, or a bank debit.



Yes Denise! that's what I meant. sorry for the bad language its just that im so stressed and confused right now!..

what should I do???
can I still cancel?? they are going to charge me the rest ($450) in Oct.31..


----------



## theo (Oct 26, 2014)

Decided to voluntarily remove my reply. It's much too late for a cancellation and I'm just not feeling that Don Quixote "tilt at the windmills" vibe on this one.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 26, 2014)

OP

What exactly did you buy?

What resort?
Week?
Points?

What was the total sales price?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know that anyone here is familiar with something called TLC Resorts. Is it possible that you bought a resale through Timeshare Liquidation in Las Vegas?

Please tell us what you bought as exactly as you can.

Nevada law does not provide for any rescission (cooling-off) period on resales, so it is very likely that you are now a proud timeshare owner. And yes, you owe and are going to be charged that $450, and probably a lot more.

We may well not be able to save you from the financial mistake you made, but it's likely we can give you some tips and pointers on how to use it. Many, many TUggers bought into resorts at full retail, and went on to enjoy their timeshare vacations. It looks like you, at least, bought at resale.

Don't beat yourself up too badly over this. The reasons you saw for buying this are still valid. It's just the upcoming bills that are causing panic.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2014)

It appears that TLC is a Vacation Club...


----------

